# Struggling Guppy



## nomadawn (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all,
One of my male guppies seems to be struggling slightly to keep balance. 
He is staying around the bottom of the tank and when he ventures up for food the other male attacks him. His dorsal fin looks flat, his tail fin a bit droopy and his back slightly arched.Though he looks wobbly he is still moving around. He has no marks or other symtons.
Any ideas?
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

The guppy sounds like he is being attacked by the other males. Pictures would be nice.. I would try putting him in a seperate tank and see if he gets better. When and if he does you should stick him back in and see if he is any different. Hopes this helps!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

It could be a few things, mostly to me is sounds like a. bad water conditions or b. he is being bullied.

Whats the tank size, and tank mates (sexes of the guppies as well). and can you post the water parameters? Such as ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, and pH. How often do you change the water? And how much do you change? Pictures always help!!!


----------



## peteyyo (Feb 12, 2009)

hey this is kinda off topic but.. my male guppy seems to be bullying my neon's... he bits the tail off.. i read that they were surpose 2 go well together.. any ideas?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

What size is the tank? How many tetras do you have and how many guppies do you have?


----------



## peteyyo (Feb 12, 2009)

the tank is 40Litres i got 5 neons and 2 male and 1 female guppy. they seem 2 be fine now after i feed them again.. were they just hungry?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I've never had a problem with male guppies, they always got along and whatever. All I can say is try adding another 2 or 3 female guppies to see if you can lower the agression... Not to many though because you might be pushing over stocked that way.


----------



## peteyyo (Feb 12, 2009)

ok thank =)


----------



## nomadawn (Feb 5, 2009)

Some background on my tank.
It is a small 60cmx30cmx30cm tank which is capacity 54litres. The temperature is 25 and I have three live plants. It was purchased for my two young children who love fish !
I run the tank for two weeks before putting any fish in and under the advice of our local pet supplier bought 2 male guppies and 2 zebra danios. All water tests were ok. The first two weeks, all fish seemed fine but then one of the guppies developed a whitish powdery covering over its head and eye area. By the time I had got some medication he had died. The other three fish looked ok. I did a 30% water change. Water tested and ok. I then got another male guppy and two x ray fish.

Today my struggling guppy looks a little worse although he is feeding.He looks very arched as though he is draped in something and his tail has a very faint whitish sheen - could this be mucous/slime? When he stays still his tail goes down so he is almost vertical in the water and he has to correct himself. All other fish fine.

Any ideas?

Thanks for the help
Debbie


----------

